# A "New" Kind of Season Pass Please!



## sondhead (May 30, 2005)

I was thinking today that they should come up with another form of Season Pass. Not to replace the current one, but to offer a different option.

I have Law & Order on Season Pass cuz I love watching it but it comes on a million times a day. I wish I could season pass only one particular showing, i.e. the 2:00pm episode on TBS every day instead of the various TBS episodes throughout the day. I know that I can set it to only keep one at a time and if I'm watching TV and it's recording a Law & Order I can just tell it to stop or not record, but regardless this would be a nice feature!!


----------



## granoff (Jul 9, 2001)

Another way to think of what you're asking for is to add some additional filters to the existing SP feature, e.g. Only from channels..., Only at time..., and that sort of thing.

Nice idea. I'd use it.

-Mark


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You can already do what the OP is asking, TiVo calls it a Manual Season Pass, basically it is a recurring recording based on time and channel. So you can tell it to record 2PM every day, or just every Monday, etc.

SPs are already tied to one channel only, ARWLs will record from any channel.


----------



## uksausage (Aug 11, 2006)

megazone said:


> You can already do what the OP is asking, TiVo calls it a Manual Season Pass, basically it is a recurring recording based on time and channel. So you can tell it to record 2PM every day, or just every Monday, etc.
> 
> SPs are already tied to one channel only, ARWLs will record from any channel.


Would still be nice to be able to just change the channel on a SP.

I just got Comcast to fix the feed to my Series3 so now have to upgrade my SP's from std cable to HD cable - essentially deleteing and inputting again,. As imple "change the channel for the SP" would have been very convenient.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't think that comes up that often though. If you move and the channel number changes, but the identifier is the same, the unit is smart enough to pick up the new number. So there are only a few corner cases where people need to recreate an existing SP on a new channel. I've done the same on my S3, moving some SPs to the digital version of a channel.


----------

